# Just a few new pictures of some of my guys :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bill , one of my wethers , was very photogenic today , lol. I just love that guy !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oops , forgot to attach the pics , lol.

Next , my other wether Hershey , who is Lilly's boy . He is a big mush !
Never has he used his horns on anyone , he is a VERY good boy 
Loves his horns being touched and scratches between the top of them .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hershey and Lilly , his momma


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

And a few others  The doe in the bucket is my Sweetie , she is such a doll !
Loves to be scratched and loved on  She also likes to lay in my lap when the opportunity arises , lol. Her and Baby are my "lap goats"  Along with Hershey !
The dog is one of my Border Collies , Fiona. She wasnt supposed to be out and she figured if she lays low I wouldn't see her , lol. NOT !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! 
Wow! Hershey sure got big!! He is much bigger then his sister! Lol! Much more solid too!! What a cute boy! Soon he won't be a lap goat, he'll be a squish goat! LOL!

And my! Baby and Clair's kids are the same size as them!! :lol: they all grew up too fast! 
And love the dog! :lol: too funny!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  Yeah Hershey is a solid boy , lol.. He doesn't think so when he plants himself on my lap ! I can't feel my legs afterwards , lol.
Claire's babies did get big , but they are smaller then Baby's doeling .
I'll have to get a side by side shot for you . Olive is tiny ! 
Baby's doeling Milli is a good size , much more solid then Claire's babies , but she had three , so that explains that  When Olive jumps up on me , I can hardly feel her , but when Milli does , BIG difference , lol..
Fiona is well……a special kind of Border Collie :hammer: Definitely a passenger on the short school bus  But I love her , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! I'm sure!! He's a big boy! But looks super sweet  

They all look huge in that picture! :lol: yah, baby had two right? They are adorable  

Bahah!! Poor puppy!  
We love them special like though  my dog is the same way! Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Awww their all cute! I especially love bill


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lilly is so cute! I love her


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  Yes , Bill is quite special to me , he is such a clown but also a snuggly little guy when he wants to be 

Lilly is a adorable little girl  She has gotten pretty vocal when someone annoys her every since she had her babies. I guess she feels she has upped her herd status and has the right to complain now , lol. She is a doll though , very sweet and honest


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..too cute...love that smily face!!! you have a good looking group there


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

All so precious! Love the horns on your Nubian boy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hershey's sister; Lilly's daughter Gracie  she is my little sister's Pride and Joy  she LOVES her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My babies !!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gracie and Hershey have the same eyes , lol. They both have that sweet as sugar look  You gotta get me a picture of Sassy , I'm dying to see how big she got ! Take one next to Gracie or Baby Hal if possible  I know thats sometimes easier said then done though


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> All so precious! Love the horns on your Nubian boy.


Thanks Danielle


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> lol..too cute...love that smily face!!! you have a good looking group there


Thanks  Yeah , Bill was showing his happy face for the camera that day , lol.
And Hershey always looks like he is smiling


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Gracie and Hershey have the same eyes , lol. They both have that sweet as sugar look  You gotta get me a picture of Sassy , I'm dying to see how big she got ! Take one next to Gracie or Baby Hal if possible  I know thats sometimes easier said then done though


 they do!

I will tomorrow if it's not too rainy  
And I'll try  Gracie is big! She's about the same size as the others lol!!
Remind me tomorrow afternoon  send me a text


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Will do  Tomorrow supposed to be VERY windy here….and i hate to say it , but its flurrying here right now  Ughhhhh !!!!
Its so muddy and wet and gross , the paddocks are a swamp right now !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good!  oh and I got a picture of Julie too I gotta send you lol!

Yah I heard it was going to get 'gusty' lol! 
Oh don't say that!!  in sure we will have some flurries tonight too though... 

Mine are pretty muddy in front of doors and gates.. It's horrible!


----------

